# Solidarietà PER ULTIMO.



## oscuro (23 Dicembre 2015)

*Solidarietà PER ULTIMO.*

Scrivo questo 3d con il cuore,e vi prego di andar oltre le simpatie e le antipatie,oltre le cose buone e le cose meno buone che un utente può aver commesso.
Voglio esprimere la mia solidarietà ad ultimo,la mia vicinanza,alla sua battaglia, alla sua causa.
Questo STATO NON PUò E NON DEVE esimersi dal riconoscere ad ultimo quello che gli spetta.
L'ennesima vergogna italiana,dove un onesto cittadino deve minacciare di incatenarsi al comune per protresta,contro una stato assente che non vuole riconsocere i suoi diritti,la sua pensione di invalidità,è UNO schifo.
Ultimo sono con te,mi incatenerò con te,andrò in tv con te e per te,raccoglierò le firme per te,non solo sei nato con quel problema......,non solo hai dovuto sopportare sorrisi e sorrisini,sei stato vilipeso,le risate delle donne,adesso anche la beffa del non veder riconosciuti i tuoi cazzo di diritti.
Ora basta.Solidarietà per ultimo,davvero.


----------



## banshee (23 Dicembre 2015)

sei il peggio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ciao zzù Clà! nel 3d della famiglia te saresti tanto divertito!!

un pensiero per te!

:calcio:


----------



## oscuro (23 Dicembre 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> sei il peggio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ciao zzù Clà! nel 3d della famiglia te saresti tanto divertito!!
> ...


QUesto è un 3d serio...per favore ban.


----------



## banshee (23 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUesto è un 3d serio...per favore ban.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non ce la posso fa.


----------



## oscuro (23 Dicembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non ce la posso fa.


questa tua insensibilità mi ferisce,non farmi chiudere il 3d.
E mi meraviglio di te che hai saputo...con questo freddo vuole incatenarsi davanti al comune...c'è da ridere?
per avere solo quello che gli è dovuto poi....


----------



## banshee (23 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> questa tua insensibilità mi ferisce,non farmi chiudere il 3d.
> E mi meraviglio di te che hai saputo...con questo freddo vuole incatenarsi davanti al comune...c'è da ridere?
> per avere solo quello che gli è dovuto poi....


Spiega al resto del forum il perchè della suddetta rimostranza :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Spiega al resto del forum il perchè della suddetta rimostranza :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Sai bene che è per una giusta causa,e su certe cose non si scherza.


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai bene che è per una giusta causa,e su certe cose non si scherza.


E' il cazzo vero?

Che c'è il cazzo in mezzo, se ci si incatena...che sia un'emerita testa di cazzo, o tante anche, che sia il cazzo grosso o piccolo, duro o molle....è il cazzo, il colpevole!!!

povero cazzo:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scrivo questo 3d con il cuore,e vi prego di andar oltre le simpatie e le antipatie,oltre le cose buone e le cose meno buone che un utente può aver commesso.
> Voglio esprimere la mia solidarietà ad ultimo,la mia vicinanza,alla sua battaglia, alla sua causa.
> Questo STATO NON PUò E NON DEVE esimersi dal riconoscere ad ultimo quello che gli spetta.
> L'ennesima vergogna italiana,dove un onesto cittadino deve minacciare di incatenarsi al comune per protresta,contro una stato assente che non vuole riconsocere i suoi diritti,la sua pensione di invalidità,è UNO schifo.
> ...


Non ci ho capito na mazza !!! Che ha fatto ?!


----------



## Nicka (23 Dicembre 2015)

Ma sto thread è in Giochi e Bellezza perchè?
Perchè Ultimo gioca con le Barbie per farsi le seghe?
O perchè 3 cm di cazzo sono pur sempre un bel vedere per chi apprezza le foto in macro?
Chiedo.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sto thread è in Giochi e Bellezza perchè?
> Perchè Ultimo gioca con le Barbie per farsi le seghe?
> O perchè 3 cm di cazzo sono pur sempre un bel vedere per chi apprezza le foto in macro?
> Chiedo.


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*

Vi ho pregato di fare i seri.
Sto raccogliendo le firme,per combattere questa battaglia.


----------



## banshee (24 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vi ho pregato di fare i seri.
> Sto raccogliendo le firme,per combattere questa battaglia.


Vabbuo' io firmo, dove devo firmare? Ma tocca poi partire in pullman e andarlo a supportare? 
Tocca incatenarsi pure noi al comune giù? 
Potresti essere nanticchietta piu' preciso nei dettagli? [emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Dicembre 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sei tremenderrimo! E io che mi chiedevo cosa avesse fatto Ultimo...


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sei tremenderrimo! E io che mi chiedevo cosa avesse fatto Ultimo...


Perdonami.Io capisco che questa situazione suscita ilarità,e ci può stare.
Ma ultimo perchè ha lasciato il forum?
Ecco ha deciso di combattere la sua battaglia,ok, ha sempre riso con noi della sua disabilità,chiamamola così,poi c'è il reale,e nel reale questo cazzo di stato non può non riconoscere i diritti di una persona che deve aspettare ogni volta 20 min per andare a far pipì con il rischio di farsela sotto,e spesso succede.Ultimo fa fatica a trovarselo quando fa freddo,e quando si sveglia la mattina,e non c'è tanto da ridere.
E allora dico:che  stato è uno stato che lascia solo un cittadino nella disperazione?gli s ideve dare l'accompagno,il pulmino giallo per portarlo in ufficio,e la pensione di invalidità al 100 per 100 CAZZO.


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami.Io capisco che questa situazione suscita ilarità,e ci può stare.
> Ma ultimo perchè ha lasciato il forum?
> Ecco ha deciso di combattere la sua battaglia,ok, ha sempre riso con noi della sua disabilità,chiamamola così,poi c'è il reale,e nel reale questo cazzo di stato non può non riconoscere i diritti di una persona che deve aspettare ogni volta 20 min per andare a far pipì con il rischio di farsela sotto,e spesso succede.Ultimo fa fatica a trovarselo quando fa freddo,e quando si sveglia la mattina,e non c'è tanto da ridere.
> E allora dico:che  stato è uno stato che lascia solo un cittadino nella disperazione?*gli s ideve dare l'accompagno,il pulmino giallo per portarlo in ufficio,e la pensione di invalidità al 100 per 100* CAZZO.


ok, se passa la petizione da domani trenta milioni di italiani col cazzo piccolo


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ok, se passa la petizione da domani trenta milioni di italiani col cazzo piccolo


E ma va dimostrato.Cmq io il 30 parto e vado giù.Poi il 31 insieme ad ultimo e alla Idcvmp ci incateneremo al comune di palermo,compresa la notte del 31.Ci faremo sentire,io sono pronto anche per lo scipero della fame,a tutto c'è un limite nob,a tutto.
Cmq i tipi di quest'associazione sono dei grandi,mi vengono a prendere in stazione,son pronti per la raccolta firme,quelli della IDCVMP sono tosti.
I= Ipodotati
D= dal 
C= cazzo
V= veramente
M= molto
P=Piccolo.
Tieni presente che sui tesserini di riconoscimento che hanno, non c'è la faccia ma un ingrandimento del cazzo che hanno,ed il nome,non loro, ma del cazzo.
Poi hanno le magliette color piscio con la scritta:lotta per una vita normale....anche a noi c'è piace il culo.....,aiutaci a prenderne uno.
Sono il loro idolo...come sai io ho il problema inverso,ma ho fatto una donazione,perchè cazzo questa è davvero una causa giusta.:up:


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *E ma va dimostrato*.Cmq io il 30 parto e vado giù.Poi il 31 insieme ad ultimo e alla Idcvmp ci incateneremo al comune di palermo,compresa la notte del 31.Ci faremo sentire,io sono pronto anche per lo scipero della fame,a tutto c'è un limite nob,a tutto.
> Cmq i tipi di quest'associazione sono dei grandi,mi vengono a prendere in stazione,son pronti per la raccolta firme,quelli della IDCVMP sono tosti.
> I= Ipodotati
> D= dal
> ...


Eh lo so cla', ma vuoi che non si rimedi un medico che non certifichi un cazzo piccolo? Riescono a far passare per ciechi gente con dieci decimi, figurati togliere qualche centimetro a un uccello 
Per il resto :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> Eh lo so cla', ma vuoi che non si rimedi un medico che non certifichi un cazzo piccolo? Riescono a far passare per ciechi gente con dieci decimi, figurati togliere qualche centimetro a un uccello
> Per il resto :rotfl:


SI, a me non piace fare magheggi.Ti iscrivi vero?Ma pensandoci bene,per te c'è bisogno del medico?sicuro?


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI, a me non piace fare magheggi.Ti iscrivi vero?Ma pensandoci bene,per te c'è bisogno del medico?sicuro?


per dare una mano, sempre disponibile...  niente medico nè per aggiungere nè per togliere... ho un cazzo standard, certificato ISO 9000... garantisce la qualità di tutti i servizi offerti :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2015)

*ok*



Nobody ha detto:


> per dare una mano, sempre disponibile...  niente medico nè per aggiungere nè per togliere... ho un cazzo standard, certificato ISO 9000... garantisce la qualità di tutti i servizi offerti :carneval:


Grazie,grazie davvero.Allora ti conto.:up:


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,grazie davvero.Allora ti conto.:up:


:up:


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> :up:


Ti faccio avere la maglietta con la scritta per un vita vera,il culo ci piace anche a noi,aiutaci a prenderne unk?


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti faccio avere la maglietta con la scritta per un vita vera,il culo ci piace anche a noi,aiutaci a prenderne unk?


ok proporrei questa come logo ufficiale dell'associazione nazionale... e lo slogan "Con noi potrai realizzarlo"


----------

